# generators in france



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

well we are off to france next wk and i just wanted to no is there a problem using a honda genny on aires. pls


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*generators*

Hi

No, no problem at all. During the winter when we have been skiing we , along with everyone else, use them all the time. I will say that there is an unwritten code that means that they are switched off at about 10 oclock and most people who use them often use them during the day for two or three hours and try to be aware of others. during the summer we put ours on just after lunch and try not to use it in the late evenings. otherwise fine! Oh by the way keep it locked to the van with a good quality motorcycle chain.

keep em waxed............... Ned


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

tude said:


> well we are off to france next wk and i just wanted to no is there a problem using a honda genny on aires. pls


I'm not sure that it answers your question but at the last count we had stopped on well over 100 aires and had never heard a generator being used.

I can think of some aires where a generator wouldn't be intrusive but there are very many positioned near to houses where its use may well cause offence and I personally would not use one.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

In France parked next to French or Germans you must use your genny ( preferably with the silencer removed )

Loddy


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

*thanks for comments*

we read the book on aires and it tells you dont put ur awning out and dont put your tables and chairs out is that right


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: thanks for comments*



tude said:


> we read the book on aires and it tells you dont put ur awning out and dont put your tables and chairs out is that right


It very much depends on the aire. Most aires seem to have a quota of people with chairs and tables out . On some you're parked too close to do so but some are like a campsite with your own bit of grass and plenty of space for awnings etc.

No real rules about this ( unless it says so), just do what seems reasonable.

As to generators, we've only been on one with a generator going and that was to charge a mobility scooter - we think. More annoying was the van who started his engine about midnight because he'd flattened his battery watching a huge TV all night. That filled all our vans with diesel fumes and was not popular.

G


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

We have only come across a genny once in France, by a German. There was nearly a punch up with a fearsome French lady who objected to the sheer selfishness of running a noisy genny in crowded aire. (She would have won hands down!)

If you want power, go to a proper site and use EHU, or do as we have done - fit a solar panel.


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

never seen one. But the frnch law of the route says that you must not put out chairs tables etc or awning. The diferentiation is that if you have 4 wheels only in contact with the ground you are parked and anything else out means you are camping , and you are not allowd to camp !!!
Having said that I have seen chairs and awnings out when space permits


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

alunj said:


> . But the frnch law of the route says that you must not put out chairs tables etc or awning. The diferentiation is that if you have 4 wheels only in contact with the ground you are parked and anything else out means you are camping , and you are not allowd to camp !!!
> s


But I always thought that aire de camping cars were for people to CAMP ? In other words, if there is space and you are not in the middle of the road or causing an obstruction then you can put out awnings, chairs etc

G


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> But I always thought that aire de camping cars were for people to CAMP ? In other words, if there is space and you are not in the middle of the road or causing an obstruction then you can put out awnings, chairs etc


Some Aires are just for service some are for overnight parking but we have never been on one which looked like you could camp. 
We were on one last year which was full (12 vans all in marked bays) and we barely had room to open our door never mind room for chairs or awnings! It was surrounded by private houses and a genny would have caused quite an annoyance. 
If you need that much power use municipal camping sites with hook ups. They are so cheap that the money saved by not buying a quiet genny will last you for years of comfortable camping with chairs out and plenty of power on tap.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

there is no explicit law that bans - or allows - the use of chairs, awnings or the like, or generators, on French aires.

So unless explicit local bye-laws are signposted on-location, it is up to the users of these aires to use their *common sense:*

Nobody will object if you roll out an awning and put out chairs and table on an almost deserted aire. But if it is getting crowded, things are different. BBQ is basically the same, except that here also care should be taken that nobody is offended by the fumes.

With generators the rule should be: If there is anyone nearby who might be disturbed, no matter whether a fellow camper or a resident, then better ask before you switch it on. During winter there is certainly more tolerance towards gennys than in summer. And if available, prefer EHU even if it costs money.

Fact is: _If_ an aire (or German "stellplatz") has to close, then more often than not complaints about generator and BBQ fumes and noise are the main reason.

My - strictly personal - opinion: If a motorhome is not able to spend even one night without generator or EHU, it is not fit for aires. In this case better go on one of the abundant (and reasonably priced) "Camping Municipal".

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

@BOF "My - strictly personal - opinion: If a motorhome is not able to spend even one night without generator or EHU, it is not fit for aires. In this case better go on one of the abundant (and reasonably priced) "Camping Municipal". ""

My view exactly. Generators have no place on campsites or aires. If you must have 230 volts, use EHU or stay in gites


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Bagshanty said:


> My view exactly. Generators have no place on campsites or aires. If you must have 230 volts, use EHU or stay in gites


I agree entirely but, with the exception above, we've not heard one single generator on aire or campsite, so they are not that common.

MUCH more common - and far more annoying- is the bass music that thumps relentlessly from some vans (usually caravans) even during the quietest times.

We were at Longleat a few weeks ago and I had to ask a couple to turn off their CD player as it was impossible to escape from the noise, even inside our van. We couldn't hear the treble part just the endless thump, thump thump of the bass.

They turned it off, with not very good grace and much muttering, leaving me to feel a complete spoil-sport. The site itself was so quiet that mid-afternoon that it is a wonder to me that they felt they could turn it on at all.

G


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Boff said:


> My - strictly personal - opinion: If a motorhome is not able to spend even one night without generator or EHU, it is not fit for aires. In this case better go on one of the abundant (and reasonably priced) "Camping Municipal".


Here here.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Where, where?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Wildcamping.*

Well folks, I am a Wildcamper and very soon I will be off to France for about 18 nights and I probably won't even go on a campsite. I do carry a geny as I have previously said and I have had it for over 2 years and it has run for probably less than 2 hour and that includes me running it at home to keep it in working order.  
My Geny is the quiet Honda type and to my knowledge, I have never annoyed anybody.  
I would NOT run it at night and I would NOT run it for any long period and If someone was parked next to me when I wanted to run it (maybe for a quick use of a George Foreman) I would explain why & for how long and ask if they minded!!!  
To date, I have only needed to ask twice and the people have always been ok about it.  
I Do object to some peoples views on here about gennies without knowing the facts and tarring everybody with the same brush. :x I am sure that I could moan about some of you guys always going on camp sites and not Wilding with all the facilities that our M/Hs have, but I wont as each to their own and we all enjoy our Motorhomes in our own way.  
Now unless someone on here has personally annoyed someone with a geny, may I suggest the ranting about Gennies stops, here and now  please  
I did mention on the other thread about gennies, how my geny was of great help when I had a fridge problem and the faulty fridge neded a quick boost of electricity otherwise it would not kick in. So there it was used as an emergency tool!!. We have also lent it to a Belgium who was having trouble  My geny is there predominantly as a back up (belts & braces) I am the sort of person that carries everything I might possibly need and I never need to ask for help or borrow anything!! (3500kg motorhome is now running at 5500kg :lol: LOL  
Just been reminded by her that must be obeyed, that our Geny has probably been used more by fellow campers than by ourselves (ladies things) :lol:

Regarding putting a table and chair & awning out on an Aire.
It all depends on circumstances and room, the French will do it if they want to, so I will also as long as there is plenty of room for other campers.
We have also seen a French guy put out a full size colour TV, large fridge, extra oven & grill, microwave and other items that I have forgotten. No problem to me as each to their own otherwise we will all be on Caravan Club sites all facing the same way and with our fire buckets at the ready  lol.
BY the way, I do use Caravan club sites when I WANT TO 
Enjoy your camping


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

Remember that most of the continent uses the Napoleonic Legal System which has as it basis the following:

*Everything is illegal unless specifically legislated for.*

Therefore unless there is a sign saying you can, you can't.

Of course, there are exceptions :roll:


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

tude said:


> well we are off to france next wk and i just wanted to no is there a problem using a honda genny on aires. pls


Hi,

This is a link translated into English which is available on many French sites on parking of motorhomes in the communes of France.
HERE

This is more info translated ref parking of motorhomes in France

The parking of the motor homes or the autocaravanes is governed by the code of the road traffic, the code of town planning and the general code of the community territorial. Indeed, the parking of the vehicles of the autocaravane type can generate, because of its duration, of the embarrassments or of harmful effects on the public highway and thus on the territory of the common to very strong tourist frequentation.

Definition: Is regarded as caravan for l' application of this chapter the vehicle or l' element of vehicle which, equipped for the stay or l' exercise d' an activity, preserves means of mobility permanently enabling him to move by itself or to be moved by simple traction.

Parking of the autocaravanes on the public highway 
The code of the road traffic specifies that the autocaravanes could not be private right to the parking lorsqu' they are empty and of day, (see circular of October 19, 2004) but that any improper use is sanctioned by an infringment. If l' interest of safety or l' law and order l' require, the mayors or the prefects are in right to prescribe more rigorous measurements so much as regards circulation that of parking.

The mayor thus can, by justified local by-law: - to prohibit, at certain hours, l' access to certain lanes; - to regulate in urban area l' stop and parking of certain categories of vehicles (autocaravanes/caravans) prohibition to station them market days or night prohibition of parking on certain 8 p.m. places at 7 o'clock in the morning for example. Local needs for circulation and the protection of l' environment can impose such restrictions on the parking. These restrictive measures with the parking must however define with precision the characteristics inherent in certain categories of vehicles such as: gauge, surface, length, PTAC, etc

The parking d' autocaravane as a d' mode; lodging 
The mayors, under the terms of their general capacities of police force, cannot enact with l' opposition to all autocaravanes a general prohibition of to station on l' together territory of the commune. However, improper use of autocaravane in parking on the public highway and as a mode of lodging can cause: - night noises, - flow of waste water, - deposits of refuse, spreading out objects, - the pollution of the network of rain water by the discharge of the chemical tanks of toilets, etc. The mayors can thus prohibit the parking in certain particularly significant zones. They must however preserve the right of autocaravanes with a night halt in unspecified place of the territory of the commune by l' installation d' special surfaces d' stages in edge of more exposed hot areas.
Definition of a Motorhome:

The motor home is a vehicle of less than 3,5 tons, and classified of M1 category (automobile) at the European level. It is thus authorized to station where a private car can. It is subjected to the Highway code, s' discharge controls anti-pollution technique and, and n' does not have label. The mayor can enact a local by-law, but this one must be moved by proven disorders and relate to the of the same vehicles gauge, even weight and even mass, c' be-with-to say not to be discriminatory. Moreover, l' general and absolute prohibition is illegal. Lorsqu' a problem occurs, it is appropriate, of course, to charge in the respect of the law. But c' is the driver which owes l' to be and not the vehicle.

I think everyone should remember that French Aires are under increasing pressure and abuse of this system will only cause resentment.

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

So, in a nutshell:

No Awnings
No Tables
No Chairs
No BBQs
No disposing of waste
etc... etc...

EXCEPT

in the designated areas if provided.


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

good info here ( the French equiv of the AA)

http://translate.google.co.uk/trans....php?code=97&menu=&sl=fr&tl=en&hl=en&ie=UTF-8

Also note that blanket parking bans on motorhomes are illegal as they are seen as discriminatory !

Most Aires will be covered by the code route

Note the reference to

In more general terms, under its general powers of police, a mayor has ways of punishing any improper behaviour of users of motorhomes or caravans.
Il dispose à ce titre, de moyens juridiques pour lutter contre tout acte portant atteinte au bon ordre (bruit moteur, tapage nocturne…) ou à la salubrité publique (étalement d'objets, dépôts d'ordures, écoulement eaux usées…).
It has as such, legal means to fight against any act prejudicial to good order (engine noise, noise night…) or public health (spread of objects, rubbish dumps, sewage disposal…).


----------

